# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Radioaparats "Strela" jeb bulta , 4 klase , tikla transformators

## salvador

Sveiciens, ir nonācis manās rokās radioaparāts Strela no 1958 gada, tīkla trafs ir primāraja tinumā pušu jo ir dedzis un bijis caursists uz sekundāro tinumu. Dikti negribas tit pašam jo esmu jau agrāk ar lidzigiem cīnījies, varbūt kādam ir šāds radio uz detaļām ar ejošu trafu?

----------


## Didzis

Ļoti apšaubu ka kāds glabā tādu radio. Vispirms, Strela nav normāls transformātors, bet autotransformātors. Tas nozīmē, ka to labot ir bīstami, jo pa taisno uz detaļām stāv tīkla spriegums. Par cik esmu jaunībā atrāvies no Rekord televizora, kuram arī ir autotransformātors, tad neieteiktu to lūzni restaurēt. Ja nu tas ir ģimenes relikvija, tad varu kādu tīkla trafu uzdāvināt. Tur jau der pilnīgi jebkurš lampu radio transformātors. Lampām standarta 6,3V, bet anodspriegums jau nav būtisks. Nebūs precīzi 220V, tāpat skanēs. Te ir shēma un apraksts  http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l_/strela_rp.html  Es gan to lūzni nodotu pie kaitīgajiem atkritumiem. Nē, vēl var kolekcijā nolikt, lai parādītu, kā nevajag būvēt radiouztvērējus. Man arī vienu tādu krievu sūdu uzdāvināja. Gribēju uzreiz izmest, bet tad noliku blakus mūsu Dzintaram un Festivālam, lai var redzēt, cik krievu radiorūpniecība bija atpalikusi. Salīdzinājumā ar tā laika VEF in RRR produkciju, tas ir kautkas nožēlojams.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nav viņam autotransformators! Tevis paša dotajā saitē paskaties!  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tik vienkāršības labad viena pusperioda taisngriezis. Manos krājumos tik maza trafiņa nebūs, 'Rigondas' kluci tur grūti iespiest. Vēl var noderēt kas no unificētajiem TAH. Pēdējie bija droši un ļoti kvalitatīvi uztaisīti. 
Štrunts jau bija tas uztvērējs, kā Didzis saka. Bet eksponāts interesants - kā ar pāris lampām uztaisīt radio.

----------


## Didzis

Un kas tad tas ir Радио № 4 , ja ne autotransformātors? lampu katodi pa taisno pie 220V. Tur tā var atrauties, ka maz neliekās. Kad es kaklu piebāzu pie pieminētā televizora  antenas un izrubijos, tad pēc tam izmeti kojās to sūdu pa otrā stāva logu. Kautko tik stulbu un bīstamu var tikai krievi izdomāt.
Labi, paskatījos citu shēmu, tur tiešām uzzīmēts normāls transformators. Vispār točna izpēti, kurš shēmas variants ir Tev. Lai kā arī būtu, trafiņu es Tev varu piemeklēt, bet kā jau teicu, tur pilnīgi pofig, kāds transformātors.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Un kas tad tas ir Радио № 4 , ja ne autotransformātors?


 Strelai ir nākamā shēma (рис 3).
Man to "strelu" krustmāte uzdāvināja, kad mācījos kādā 7. klasē. Esmu viņu jaucis un pārjaucis. Vēl tagad atceros kā tur kas bija uzbūvēts. Tāpēc biju izbrīnīts par to autotransformatoru.
Trafiņs, iespējams, vēl tagad laukos uz bēniņiem mētājas, jo tinums bija bezkarkasa un citiem mērķiem viņu pārtīt man bija slinkums. Ja topikstarters ir ar mieru kādu mēnesi gaidīt, varu pameklēt.

----------


## Isegrim

Vispār jau, to 'Strēli' atjaunojot, ieteicams vienpusperiodnieka vietā iemest tiltiņu. Būs tikai labāk. Pirmo _kondiķi_ aiz tā arī varēs likt lielāku (kenotroniem lielas kapacitātes _pie pakaļas_ ne visai patīk).

----------


## Waldis

_Kautko tik stulbu un bīstamu var tikai krievi izdomāt_

Domāt krievam nevajadzēja, pietika ar prasmi fenderēt! Ar tādiem beztrafiņa aparātiem vēl pirms kara bija pilna Eiropa un Amerika, vismaz vienu mūsu pašu VEF'a apaļskalas VefSuper LM507 ieskaitot http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/VEFold/cslm507.djvu 
Un tā varētu arī šo nabagu atjaunot - kvēlei izlauzt trafiņu no kautkāda ķīniešu adaptera, bet anodu nobarot kā šeit http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l_/strela_rpr4_59.djvu otru brālīti, kurš ''Zarja'' saucas. Un var iestūkāt vēl otru adapteru, ar kuru no kvēles uzcelt atpakaļ anodspriegumu. Ir redzēts, kā aizjūras retroradio mīļotāji šādi niekojas, ju normāls trafiņš tais karbolīta tupeļukastēs nav iekšā dabonams.

_Kad es kaklu piebāzu pie pieminētā televizora  antenas un izrubijos,_

Antenai vismaz bija kāda - nekāda aizsardzība pret metalurgiem!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Waldi antena man bija klasisks dipols kojās logā uz naglas uzkārts. Pieķēros pie kautkāda dzelža, bāzu gavu pa atvērto logu un ar kaklu pieskāros dipolam. Protams, tam Rekordam bija kautkādi kondensatori uz antenas ligzdas, bet tos tak protams biju norāvis nost, lai nevājina signālu. Vārdu sakot, tā i paliku izrubijies uz palodzes. Nedēļu pēc tam staigāju ar šķību kaklu, bet televizoru gan, no škrobes, izmetu pa logu. Ar to es tikai gribu teikt, ka vajag uzmanīties no tik vecas tehnikas un vienmēr pārbaudīt, vai španunsgs nav uz korpusa.

----------


## salvador

Jā Andri es mierīgi varu pagaidīt mēnesi ja tev gadiena atrodas tas trafs tad varam ko sarunāt, man šis galigi nedeg , īstenībā jau pat varētu teikt ir vienalga , vienkārši parcik tas aparāts man ir un vienkārši izmest nav māksla gribu paniekoties , ieslēgt paklausīties šņākoņu jo neviena stacija jau vairs uz AM vai vidējiem neraida , varbūt vienīgi tur aizmugurē ir kautkāda signāla ieeja varbūt var pielikt un izmantot kā pastiprinātāju  ::  :: 

Nu cik es paskatījos nebus gan šim autotransformators , es attinu vaļā trafu lai redzētu kur tieši ir izdedzis cauri tinumiem. Primārais ir atsevišķs.
Par kādu konkrēti Tv iet runa Didzi? Visus tos TV ko es atceros aju nāca ar normālu C vai U serdes trafu ovālo un tur jau bij normāli primārie un sekundārie.

----------


## Isegrim

> neviena stacija jau vairs uz AM vai vidējiem neraida


 Rīgā/Pierīgā jau vēl uz 1485 kHz kaut kas čūkst...

----------


## Waldis

_Rīgā/Pierīgā jau vēl uz 1485 kHz kaut kas čūkst..._ 

Vispār jau gan tās ziņas par MW drīzo galu ir nedaudz pārspīlētas! Vienkārši šā garuma viļņi tā izplatās, ka lielākā klausīšanās jāatliek uz nakti, jo pa dienu viņi nekur tālu netiek. Kādos 24:00 diapazona īsajā galā virs 1 MHz, kādas stacijas 15 - 20 droši var sadzirdēt.

...blakus tēmā jau apjautājos - vai kāds negrib palielīties, cik tālu no Bolderājas ir dzirdējis Radio Merkuru uz 1485 kHz, ar kādu rādžiņu un antenu? Paša varenākais sniegums - Baldonē dzird tīri labi, Duntē vēl neko, Skrīveros diezgan bēdīgi, bet saprast var...

----------


## karloslv

Šobrīd dzīvoju Beļģijā, un te vidējos viļņos dzird visu "veco" Eiropu - angļus, spāņus, vāciešus, frančus. Varbūt izplatības īpatnību dēļ (un pamatīgā trokšņu fona dēļ) Latvijā pārāk tos nedzird.

----------


## Isegrim

Valdi, VEF apkaimē ir jau visai trokšņains, uz komfortablu klausīšanos nav ko cerēt. Bet tas tik tad, kad netiek laists virsū bļurkšķis. Kad tas iet vaļā, tad viss diapazons aizsmērēts. Aizdomas uz LMT tehnisko daļu Vairoga 22, jo neviena rūpnieciska objekta tiešā tuvumā nav. Bijusi ierīce ar ko lauku pamērīt, varētu ātri izčekot. Bet, kopš valdības radio iekš MW vairs nav, visiem tajā inspekcijā ir pilnīgi pofig, kas tur traucējumus rada.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Par kādu konkrēti Tv iet runa


 Nu, kaut vai "Неман".

----------


## Waldis

_VEF apkaimē ir jau visai trokšņains, uz komfortablu klausīšanos nav ko cerēt. Bet tas tik tad, kad netiek laists virsū bļurkšķis. Kad tas iet vaļā, tad viss diapazons aizsmērēts._

Es domāju, speciāli nekas draņķēts netiek. Klimatu rada bezgaldaudzie ķīniešu impulsa barbloki un spuldzes, kuras ir BEZ JEBKĀDA prettraucējumu aprīkojuma, kaut tam vieta mēdz būt paredzēta. Salīdzinot ar šo draņķību, visi rūpnieciskie un ideoloģiskie verķi atpūšas!
_
 Aizdomas uz LMT tehnisko daļu Vairoga 22, jo neviena rūpnieciska objekta tiešā tuvumā nav. Bijusi ierīce ar ko lauku pamērīt, varētu ātri izčekot._

Ierīce tak nav nekāds deficīts, un saucas ''selektīvais voltmetrs'' Principā - jebkurš RX ar virziendarbības antenu Tikai ko Tu nočekosi, ja tas zāģis nak pa JEBKURU vadītāju, gāzes un siltuma trubas ieskaitot?! Vienīgais prieks, ka tā draņķība neko tālu neizplātās, jau uz balkona kautko var klausīties.

_kopš valdības radio iekš MW vairs nav, visiem tajā inspekcijā ir pilnīgi pofig, kas tur traucējumus rada._

_Tiem tur_ tak galvenā sāpe vienmēr ir bijusi - lai tikai kāds disidents, nezinot telegrāfu, pie HAM licences nepiesprūk!! ::  ...nu, vēl, varbūt - kur tādas īsti sportiskas bikses ar platām strīpām sadabūt?...

----------


## Isegrim

Tie regulārie trokšņi neizbrīna. _Līšanu_ caur vadiem esmu minimizējis ar filtru un ferīta riņķu palīdzību (jau izrakstījos, ka _nāca iekšā_ pa Ieriķu ielu šļūcošo trolejbusu stirkšķi; kad rodas vajadzība kaut ko pārrakstīt no vinila, _phono preampu_ baroju no ķīmiska avota kopīgā ekrānā, bet telefonus izslēdzu). Bet tas zāģis, kas neregulāri uzrodas dienas laikā uz pāris stundām vismaz, savā efektivitātē pārspēj sovjetu laika _melu balsu_ traucētājus. Tādu Merkūru _aizsit ciet_ pilnībā.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es kaut kā apšaubu LMT kā izstarojumu avotu. OK, protams, neesmu tur bijis, bet ikdienā tā pat kā viņi strādāju ar sakaru tehniku, piedevēm ne īpaši tālu no turienes. Tas jau pa lielam ir tehnisks ofisa darbs, plus par starošanu ir ne tikai ESD, bet arī darba drošības prasības, kas nepieļauj radio starojumu sevi kaut cik cienošā firmā. Plus kas gan no mūsdienu iekārtām tik ļoti starotu tādās salīdzinoši zemās frekvencēs? Cita lieta ir bijušais VEF instrumentālais metālcehs, kas Tev ir otrā pusē. Par to pirms gadiem pieciem dzirdēju, ka tur esot vēl Padomju laiku programmējamās metālapstrādes iekārtas, par kuru radio starojumu ierobežojumu varētu arī šaubīties. Kas tur ir šodien es nezinu, bet ja tur vēl aizvien ir instrumentu ražošana tad nav izslēgtas dažādas erozijas iekārtas, kuras darbojas ar dzirksteli vai sazin kas vēl.

----------


## Tārps

Didzi, tas autotrafs jau nebija tas trakākais. ZNAMJA 59 teļukam bija metāla kineskops. Tur gan varēja atrauties, pat pēc 10 min. , ja nesazemēja, un plus tam filtra kondensatori atsaistīti pret korpusu. Tas nozīmē arī pret antenas zeķi vai istabas antenas vienu štoku.
  Rezultatā bieži "paātrinājas sirdsdarbība un uzlabojās garastāvoklis".

----------


## salvador

Nu tad jau jūs laikam tuvu dzīvojat tiem starojuma avotiem , jo nu cik man zināms frekvences ko izmanto tādās ierīces kā smps jeb impulsu barošanas bloki un kautkādas nez induktīvās krāsnis nav tik augsta frekvence lai ta bez īpasi jaudīga raidītaja spētu tāli aizsisties.
man piem mājās ir pašmūķēts pustilta smps uz apmēram +-1kw kas man baro lieljaudas pastūzi , nu es varu slēgt blakus radio vai dajebko nav man nekādu traucējumu , nu protams ja es tur sāktu bāzt apkārt zemo vilņu veco lampinieku utt vcai ekstra jūtīgu kautkādu audio ierakstu aparatūru es varbūt arī justu bet normālā ikdienas režimā netraucē.

vispār mumns te tā tēma tāda dikti plaša aizgāja , nujā tos vecos televizorus laikam nebij ieteicams dikti čamdīt bet galu galā TV jau ir jaskatās ar acīm nevis jabaksta ar pirkstiem vai ne ?  :: 
un vispār jau parcik teļļuks nav nekāda virtuves iekārta bet parasti bija koka vai plastmasas korpusā ar plastmasas knopkām un visādi citādi izolēts no rokas nav jau ar nemaz tik ļauni.
Vismaz tas radio Strela ir kārtīgā viscaur plastmasas korpusā un no ārpuses nekam klāt nevar ar roku tā teikt netīšām tikt ja nu vienīgi tā laika "štepseļi" manuprāt tad jau ir paši bīstamakie jo nu tik loti minimalisma stilā ieturētu stepseli es vel nebiju redzējis , byrtiski 1.5cm plastmasas gabaliņš ar divām misiņa spraudnēm galā , tādu raujot ārā no rozetes ja stingrāk iznāk paraut mierīgi var ielikt pirkstu starp adatām kamēr vēl tās abas ir rozetē pie strāvas.


vispār kādam nav kautkur aizķēries kāds vecs bet sakarīgs lampu Tv ? man šad tad uznak luste arī tādus paremontēt un pectam pielodēt scarta rgb izeju un ieslēgt 9 maijā kad rāda uzvaras parādi kas uz veca kineskopa blāvajām krāsām atgādina sajūtu ka tu to skaties kautkādā 1975tajā gadā. 
savs šarms ir tādiem veciem struntiem.

----------


## Elfs

Biķernieku 18 Sperre baltica augstfrekvences krāsns uz kādiem 2 MW kautkādos kilohercos varētu būt vainīga

----------


## Isegrim

Tāpēc labprāt aizņemtos portatīvu ierīci un pastaigātu ar to apkārt. Vairāk, protams, savas veselības pēc, jo īpašas vajadzības to šļuru iekš MW klausīties nav vajadzības. Varbūt vienīgi garāžā, kur tikai vecs VEF-Radio uz plaukta.

----------


## Zigis

> vispār mumns te tā tēma tāda dikti plaša aizgāja , nujā tos vecos televizorus laikam nebij ieteicams dikti čamdīt bet galu galā TV jau ir jaskatās ar acīm nevis jabaksta ar pirkstiem vai ne ?


 Nujau gan! Ar acīm vien neko ilgi nesaskatīsi!

 Regulāri jāuzsit pa sāniem vai augšu (atkarībā no modeļa un eksemplāra), razvjortka jāpaskrūvē surp turp utt. savādāk nekas nebūs.

----------


## Didzis

> vispār kādam nav kautkur aizķēries kāds vecs bet sakarīgs lampu Tv ? man šad tad uznak luste arī tādus paremontēt un pectam pielodēt scarta rgb izeju un ieslēgt 9 maijā kad rāda uzvaras parādi kas uz veca kineskopa blāvajām krāsām atgādina sajūtu ka tu to skaties kautkādā 1975tajā gadā. 
> savs šarms ir tādiem veciem struntiem.


 Varu apjautāties, ir man paziņa, kuram pilns šķūnītis ar veciem lampu TV.
Tīri sporta pēc jau nav slikti vecus lūžņus paremontēt. Labu televizoru gan krievu laikos nebija, bet daudzi radiouztvērēji  vēl šodiem labi skan. Kaut vai RRR Festivāls vai Simfonija. Tādu aparātu nav grēks atrestaurēt. 
Ja par radiotraucējumiem, tad modernie viedie skaitītāji rada pamatīgus traucējumus. Tajos esot supresori aizsardzīvbai no pārsprieguma un tie trokšņo. Man pagaidām tāda brīnuma nav, tā kā neesmu saskāries, bet pagājušo sestdiem radioamatieri par to runāja apaļajā galdā. Pat vīri melnā saukti mērīt un atdzinuši faktu, bet Latvenergo liek uz to mīksto. 
Jaunībā ar strāvu gandrīz mani nosita  šis televizors http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/tw/rekord_b.html. Vēl bija man gadījums, kad no šāda teļuka viss mājas jumts zem španunga. Koka māja, cinkotā skārda jumts un uz tā uzlikta antena. Protams, kondensātori pirms kanālu pārslēdzēja izrauti ārā un cilvēks sūdzās, ka mājā kautkas brīžie tā kā dīc un rūc, kad skatās televizoru. Tā arī bija, 50/50, kā iesprauž kontaktā štepseli, vai fāze, vai nulle uz korpusu un attiecīgi uz jumtu arī. Kad ārā mitrs, rodas noplūde no jumta uz zemi un parādās rūkoņa.  Ar tagadējo saprātu un elektrodrošības prasībām, mati ceļas stāvus, bet tais laikos neviens baigi neiespringa, tikai pa kādam kaimiņam ar Kama ūdens sūkni nosita, jo fāze bija uz korpusu. Kas ir zemējums, neviens nezināja un trīsdzīslu kabelis bija deficīts.

----------


## Waldis

_Labu televizoru gan krievu laikos nebija,_ 

Nu Ti dajoš?! A kam ta bija, ja krievam nebija? Kamēr bodēs visādus Radugus un Pestelis-700 andelēja, es arī tapat domāju. Bet tad pienāca Diena, kad ieraudzīju, kādu bildi rāda 3УСЦТ ar planāro trubu, un fiksi uz veikalu aiznesos! Tas bija kāds 1985. gads, un bilžu caurums saucās Horizonts 355... Viņš, beigās jau apgreidots līdz 55 prog, PAL un INFO uz ekrāna, līdz kādam 2000. gadam pie manis nodzīvoja. Tad kautkāds abidņiks uznāca - visi skatās nezkādus Tritonus un Thomsonus, a es savā vecajā grabažā blenžu vecas filmas! Apskatījos - ir tādi cmuki, ar 54'' trubu, maksā kādus 120Ls. Sāku Ziemassvētku atlaides gaidīt... Sagaidīju!!! Viendien logā plakāts - ''Ziemīšu  Atlaida!! Vecā cena 140Ls, jaunā 120Ls!!!'' Nošpļāvos, bet kad jau iesākts... Aizbraucu uz Barona ielu, netālu no REMZ un Stars bija Baltkrievu bodīte, pa 70Ls nopirku jaunu Horizontu, kādu 6. paaudzi laikam. Skatījāmies līdz šim rudenim, tad sāka pa druskai čakarēties, un nupat atvilkām kautkādu Philips'u mājās, plakanu kā blakti, lai iemācītos ieslēgt, gandrīz kursos bija jāiet. Bildīte gan cmuka jau, un galvenais - kas Saulīte spīd virsū, trubai vairs neko redzēt nevarēja, a te tikai spilgtāks paliek... ::  a Didzis saka - TV neir bijis...

----------


## Didzis

Runa bija par lampu televizoriem. Man atī, kā parādijās, bija Horizonts ar importa trubu. vēlāk regulāri braukāju uz Minsku un bija man savulaik visi modeļi no Horizontiem. Tur viss bija OK, bet labu lampinieku nebija!

----------


## salvador

nu man liekas ka tie pēdējie sojuza krāsu televizori kas nāca kopš 80to sākuma līdz 90tajiem kuriem iekšas bija jau stipri lidzīgas , visiem nāca tie impulsu barokļa bloki standartizētie tie Tv jau bija tīri ok. 
Man vēl tagad mājās stāv "Vitjaz" bez aizmugurējā vāka , ar pielodētu scart RGB izvadu lai var pieslēgt lattelekom dekoderi , ejošs , viņš tika kādus gadus 15 lietots katru dienu un bija gadi kad viņš gāja faktiski visu dienu non stop kad sikie multenes skatījās un pēc visa šī kineskops pat vēļ nav izbalējis un arī asums vēl ir , vienīgais ko nedaudz darīju ir dažus aukstos salodēju izvērses blokā un pāris elektrolītus nomainiju , kautgan dažus drīzāk profilakses pēc nevis pēc akūtas vajadzības.
vispār jāsaka ka tam vitjazam ķinis bija labs , pat salīdzinot ar viduvejiem vai lētā gala 90to un 2000to sakuma ķīniesiem ar melnajām plastmasas kastēm es teiktu man tas krievu kineskops bezmaz likās tuvaks dabīgai krāsai , katrā ziņā slikts nebija varēja tik būt diagonālē uz pusi lielāks vismaz kā tie soni trinitron :d tad es drošvien tīri priekš Tv kā otru Tv vēl tagad viņu skatītos nevis noliktu stūrī.

nuja, vārdu sakot man kautkad sen bērnībā bija laikam 204ais horizonts ko es ziedoju lai iemācītos elektroniku - respektīvi izjaucu pa detalām un pēctam brīnījos kapēc tik daudz lampiņas. būtu baigā nostaļģija tagad tādu uzcelt ejošu un pierubīt HDMI adapteri uz scart un palaist kādu vecu filmu noskatīties caur to ekrānu  :: 

protams tam visam jēga ir minimāla bet nu ko tik cilvēki nedara lai iegūtu zināmas izjūtas.

----------


## Imants

> _......Tiem tur_ tak galvenā sāpe vienmēr ir bijusi - lai tikai kāds disidents, nezinot telegrāfu, pie HAM licences nepiesprūk!! ...


 
Sveiki.

Valdi, Tev nav taisnība!

Lai dabūtu HAM licenci  pat A kategorijai vairs telegrāfu zināt NEVAJAG. 
Pats arī nezinu. Bet reizēm to nožēloju...

----------


## Isegrim

Lai Dieviņš apgrābsta! Man dzīvē veicās - sovjetu "puķaino" TV ēra gāja secen, nopirku uzreiz JVC. Tad vēl divus; 14" un 21" (bez SCART!). Tie nokalpoja bez remonta un sagadīja to brīdi, kad no analogā radiokanāla vairs nav jēgas. Nolikti kā rezerves monitori. 
P.S. Biju pārsteigts, ka kaut kādā 94-ajā daudzi sūdzējās par PizzaTV - tas esot bez krāsām. Man to rādīja vislabāk. Mājās paspaidīju pogas no 'color auto' uz SECAM>NTSC>PAL. Izrādījās, ka pēdējais īstais.

----------


## salvador

Tad jau iznāk ka tu skatījies melnbalto bildi līdz pašam 90tajam vai ap to laiku +- jo atrāk diez vai varēja mirstīgie dabūt JVC vai sazin vēl kādu "austrumu buržuju"  tehniku

----------


## Waldis

_Valdi, Tev nav taisnība! Lai dabūtu HAM licenci  pat A kategorijai vairs telegrāfu zināt NEVAJAG._ 

Nuu... tur ir tā... Ko par to teiktu YL2DX, YL2AO, YL2PG, http://www.dx.ardi.lv/index.html un vēl vismaz ducis šķiņķu, laikam nav nepieciešams atgādināt? Varbūt izrēķini vienu vienkāršu lietu: man patreiz ir 65 gadi, pirmoreiz mikrofonu iedeva paturēt, kad bija kādi 12. Morzīte neobligāta ir no kāda 200? gada. Cik % man ir vai nav taisnība? :: 

Par to - vajag, vai nevajag, var ilgi un skaļi strīdēties, bet, manuprāt, visjēdzīgāk ir pateicis RAEM - HAM's bez CW ir radioinvalīds! Kā ar pirkstu dibenā!! ...bet kāpēc šāds invalīds nedrīkstēja ēterā izpausties, ja tur arī bez telegrāfa pietiek, ko pasākt, un nekādu postu NEVIENAM viņš ar savu nezināšanu nodarīt nevar?!

Pats es, sīcis būdams, savā neinformētībā samācījos burtiņus kā svītriņas un punktiņus. Kā izrādījās, tad izdarīju vissliktāko iespējamo. Šodien, pateicoties datoram un MorzesKaķim http://www.brothersoft.com/morsecat-223711.html kautkā kleķerēt zīmes 60 minūtē esmu uzdročijies, bet par ''prašanu'' nosaukt to nekādi nevar.Licenci nolikt https://radiodon.ru/testing/ arī itkā neir problēmu - bik atšķiras tikai likumdošana. Bet vilkties uz uz ESD un kautko tur pierādīt? ...otrkārt - gluži fiziski vairs nevaru turp aizvilkties, un pirmkārt VAI MAN TO VAJAG??

----------


## Isegrim

> Tad jau iznāk ka tu skatījies melnbalto bildi līdz pašam 90tajam vai ap to laiku +- jo atrāk diez vai varēja mirstīgie dabūt JVC vai sazin vēl kādu "austrumu buržuju"  tehniku


 Nebij tik traki - eksistēja 'valūtas veikali' ar labām buržujiešu mantām. Tāpat Dzelzs Aizkars nebija absolūti blīvs. Vienīgā nelaime - _koka rubļu_ bezvērtība. Tos gan vajadzēja dikti daudz, lai ko labu iegūtu. Es izmantoju pazīšanos ar mūziķiem - tie palaikam brauca koncerttūrēs ar busu un varēja atvest. Iedevu tik čupiņu _doičmarku_ un instrukcijas.

----------


## salvador

kuros gados tad sāki baudīt JVC krāsu kvalitāti? "nelielo" avāriju černobiļā jau iznāca vērot ziņās krāsainu?  ::

----------


## Dovjatinsh

> Nu tad jau jūs laikam tuvu dzīvojat tiem starojuma avotiem , jo nu cik man zināms frekvences ko izmanto tādās ierīces kā smps jeb impulsu barošanas bloki un kautkādas nez induktīvās krāsnis nav tik augsta frekvence lai ta bez īpasi jaudīga raidītaja spētu tāli aizsisties.
> man piem mājās ir pašmūķēts pustilta smps uz apmēram +-1kw kas man baro lieljaudas pastūzi , nu es varu slēgt blakus radio vai dajebko nav man nekādu traucējumu , nu protams ja es tur sāktu bāzt apkārt zemo vilņu veco lampinieku utt vcai ekstra jūtīgu kautkādu audio ierakstu aparatūru es varbūt arī justu bet normālā ikdienas režimā netraucē.
> 
> vispār mumns te tā tēma tāda dikti plaša aizgāja , nujā tos vecos televizorus laikam nebij ieteicams dikti čamdīt bet galu galā TV jau ir jaskatās ar acīm nevis jabaksta ar pirkstiem vai ne ? 
> un vispār jau parcik teļļuks nav nekāda virtuves iekārta bet parasti bija koka vai plastmasas korpusā ar plastmasas knopkām un visādi citādi izolēts no rokas nav jau ar nemaz tik ļauni.
> Vismaz tas radio Strela ir kārtīgā viscaur plastmasas korpusā un no ārpuses nekam klāt nevar ar roku tā teikt netīšām tikt ja nu vienīgi tā laika "štepseļi" manuprāt tad jau ir paši bīstamakie jo nu tik loti minimalisma stilā ieturētu stepseli es vel nebiju redzējis , byrtiski 1.5cm plastmasas gabaliņš ar divām misiņa spraudnēm galā , tādu raujot ārā no rozetes ja stingrāk iznāk paraut mierīgi var ielikt pirkstu starp adatām kamēr vēl tās abas ir rozetē pie strāvas.
> 
> 
> vispār kādam nav kautkur aizķēries kāds vecs bet sakarīgs lampu Tv ? man šad tad uznak luste arī tādus paremontēt un pectam pielodēt scarta rgb izeju un ieslēgt 9 maijā kad rāda uzvaras parādi kas uz veca kineskopa blāvajām krāsām atgādina sajūtu ka tu to skaties kautkādā 1975tajā gadā. 
> savs šarms ir tādiem veciem struntiem.


 Žēl, darbā stāv televizors ar ūdens tvertni priekšā, bet to man neredzēt, kā savas ausis  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tajā stikla lēcā, kas KBH-49 priekšā, bija paredzēts glicerīnu liet. Sliktākajā gadījumā - destilētu ūdeni.

----------


## Didzis

Lēcas KVN49 televizoram ražoja vairākās rūpnīcās. Esot bijušas gan sausas, gan jau ar glicerīnu uzpilditas. Sausajās vajadzēja ieliet ūdeni, bet parasts ūdens nederēja, jo ar laiku radās nosēdumi un sazelējumi. Vislabāk  bijis liet lēcā spirtu, bet nu, krievu sabiedrībā, spirts ilgi neturējās lēcā, jo uz pohām dzēra pilnīgi visu, kas mājā bija. Man kolekcijā ir lēca ar glicerīnu.

----------


## Waldis

_ ...starpLēcas KVN49 televizoram ražoja vairākās rūpnīcās._

Redz kur https://www.exler.ru/blog/item/13213/ SamsHren's nupat esmot sācis КВН replikas ražot! ::  
...cita starpā... a ko tie burtiņi КВН īsti varētu nozīmēt?  ::

----------


## salvador

spirts ilgi neturējās lēcā...  ::  ::  nu protams ka viens pazīstams elektriķis teica nav ko labu mantu izbojāt.
a vispār kāda iesmela dēļ nāca sī lēca tam vecajam tv? man prātā nāk divi iemesli , viens varētu būt jo ekrāns mazs lai paplašinātu skatījuma lenķi , otrs ka tas kineskops izstaroja nedaudz bet šaubos ka tik mazs kineskops pietam melnbalts varētu ko tādu darīt.

----------


## Isegrim

Tas taču bija mazs ģīmis pat priekš tiem laikiem - 18ЛК1Б.

----------


## Waldis

_tas kineskops izstaroja nedaudz_ 

Tak ekrānu pastiept lielāku gribējās!! Par starošanu tais laikos vēl daudz nebēdāja - armijas rādžiņiem visas pogas tumsā spīdēja http://www.qrz.ru/articles/article112.html un rokas pulksteņu ciparnīcas, un neko - dzīvi vēl šodien! Atombumbuļus tak atmosfairā spridzināja - kopš Hruščovs Novaja Zemļā uzspēra gaisā Kuzjkinu maķ, tur slejas Stikla kalns, tikai Saulcerīte galā nečuč...

----------


## Didzis

Lēcu ekrāna priekšā lika, jo tik mazu bildi varēja labi ja trīs cilvēki reizē skatīties. Televizors bija kautkas ļoti rets un to bieži nāca skatīties arī kaimiņi. Tad nu lai lielāks bars cilvēku varētu redzēt, lika lēcu priekšā. Waldi,  kad jaunatne atnāk skatīties manu kolekciju, tad viens no šova elementiem ir aizlikt kāda jaunieša glaudāmo telefonu un parādīt, cik bilde liela paliek.  Tagad tak tādas glaudāmos telefonus taisa, ka platumā sanāk tik pat liela bilde, kā KVN49 kineskopam. Vārdu sakot, ir ar ko salīdzināt tehnikas progresu, bet par lēcām, vis jaunais izrādās labi aizmirsts vecais.
Radioaktīvā starojuma KVN49 televizoram nebija, jo anodspriegums uz kineskoa bija kautkur ap 10kV. Lai kineskops sāktu ''spīdēt'' ar radiāciju, vajag vairāk kilovoltus. Bija krieviem projekcijas televizori. Vot tie gan staroja un tika aizliegti.

----------


## uldisb

Vēl tak bija trīkrāsainas plēves ko lika priekšā ekrānam, apakšā zaļa, vidū dzeltena (laikam) augšā zila. Tādā veidā tika  panākta pseidokrāsainība - zaļa zāle, zila debess.... tak laikam godīgi veikalā bija iespējams nopirkt.

----------


## Didzis

Bija, bija tāda plēve, sauca par Hruščova krāsu televizoru. Esot Hruščovs aizbraucis uz ASV, a tur  krāsainā televīzija, bet PSRS knapi melnbaltā ieviesta. Tad nu kulaks galdā, mums arī vajag krāsas. Racionalizātori fiksi problēmu atrisinājuši un krāsaino plēvi sāka pat lauku veikalos tirgot. Cik nu taisnība nezinu, bet krāsainā plēve parādijās Hruščova valdīšanas laikā. Es to plēv atceros un  savai kolekcijai meklēju. Daudzi zin, ka tāda bija, bet laikam visi izmetuši miskastē, jo normāla skatīšanās jau ar to plēvi nesanāca.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Didzi, var palūgt vairāk informāciju par to starojošo Padomju projekcijas TV? Interesanti, bet kaut kā nesanāca sameklēt par to neko.

----------


## AndrisZ

http://rem-tv.net/stuff/19-1-0-5108
Man tāda kineskopiņš (jauns) vēl kaut kur mētājas.  :: 

Par krāsaino plēvi- jā. Tiku gan veikalā, gan televizora priekšā redzējis.

----------


## Waldis

Man domāt, vai tikai par šo http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/tw/moskwa_ptw.html
nav runa?

----------


## Didzis

Kodolskiltava, problēmas kāreiz bija ar Waldis doto un līdzīgiem aparāties, Iedomājies kādu maucienu jādod uz 6cm lielu kineskopa luminifora, lai tas dotu gaišu bildi uz liela ekrāna. To panāca ar augstu anodspriegumu un no tā izrietošajām sekām. Protams, nebija tur 90kV kā rengenaparātā, bet līst klāt tādam TV labāk nevajadzēja. Tie bija pagājušā gadsimta piecdesmitie gadi, kad  zaldātus dzina uzbrukumā tūlīt pēc ātomsprādziena, jo nebija poņas, cik radiācija bistama. Tāpat ar projekcijas kineskopiem, vajag spilgtumu mauc tik španungu augšā. Nebija arī mēraparātu ar ko radiāciju mērīt. Nē bija, tikai tie bija salīdzinoši nejūtigi un vairāk varēja dot informciju, cik rengenus esi dabūjis, lai zinātu, uz kuru laiku zārku pasūtīt. Rakstu par projekcijas televizoru starojuma kaitīgumu lasīju vai nu žurnālā Radio, vai kautkādā žurnālā, kurš bija domāts televīzijas inženieriem. Lai kā arī būtu, no tāda veida projekcijas televizoriem fiksi vien atteicās. Neturēja jau arī to brūķi pats kineskops. Vēlāk kineskopa priekšu dzesēja ar šķidrumu, bet tas laikam bija jau krāsainajos trīstrubu projektoros. Neesmu baigi šo jautājumu pētijis. Krieviem gan bija daži krāsainie projektori, bet rokā to tuējis neesmu.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Trafiņs, iespējams, vēl tagad laukos uz bēniņiem mētājas, jo tinums bija bezkarkasa un citiem mērķiem viņu pārtīt man bija slinkums. Ja topikstarters ir ar mieru kādu mēnesi gaidīt, varu pameklēt.


 *Salvador*, piedod. Atrast es to trfiņu atradu, bet izrādās, ka esmu gan pārtinis un līdz ar to "Strelai" tas vairs nav izmantojams.  ::

----------


## Waldis

_bet izrādās, ka esmu gan pārtinis_

Tāds beSkaunīgs jautājiens... a tīkla tinums jam ir palicis uz vietas?

----------


## AndrisZ

> a tīkla tinums jam ir palicis uz vietas?


 Jā, bet sekundārie izbojāti.
Figviņzin, ko es tur pirms vairāk kā 40 gadiem esmu satinis. ::

----------


## Waldis

Nuu..._ figviņzinam_ tak voltmetru var iespraust dibenā! ::  Varbut varam par to trafiņu parunāt, ja *salvador* jamo izbrāķēs? Ja tīkls ir uz vietas, es sekundāros paC uzmocītu. A to ir man padomā tāds divarpuslampiņu daikts, kuram Rigondas trafs ir divreiz par lielu.

----------


## salvador

Nu es pat nez ko man tur izbrāķēt vai nē jo arī tas sekundārais tinums uz anodiem ir no smalkas drāts un ar daudz vijumiem , piedevām trafs ir jaizjauc un serdes bleķi viņam ir papretīgi, es pirms gandrīz gada jau saņēmos un pārtinu veselu Priboj izejas trafu , kas nenacās viegli ar rokām vien , laikam jau tai "sūda" strelai netīšu trafu , slinkums ja godīgi.

nu žēl bet ko darīt , katrā ziņā paldies ka padevi ziņu par situāciju ar šo trafu.
drošvien lai noder kādam citam , kas zin varbūt mana stunda vēl sitīs un kadu dien dabūšu tādu trafu ja man tā strela kkur pagraba stūri mētāsies.

----------


## huligan2

Šodien pameklēšu to trafiņu. Man viņš ir, tikai nezinu kādā stāvoklī.

----------


## huligan2

Atradu to transformatoru. Izskatās tāds diezgan cietis (pasvilis). Pie elektrības vēl nepieslēdzu, bet mēģināšu to darīt, lai zinu, vai tas ir derīgs, vai izmetams.
Paskatījos, tur primārajā daļā ir četri izvadi (pēc shēmas tā kā vajadzētu būt trijiem).

----------


## salvador

uztaisi varbut kadu bildi un iemet seit , es jau atceros kads vins izskatas, 
nuja laikam tas tievas dratis netureja slodzi kad kada lampa nobeidzas un nosvila , vismaz man izskatas kautkas uz to pusi, jo puse no primara tinuma bij degusi neizskaidrojamu iemeslu del.

----------


## AndrisZ

> puse no primara tinuma bij degusi


 Tad jau uz 110V pārslēgts bijis.

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, tā ir klasika, kad kļūdas/dumības pēc 110/127 V daļu tīklā _iemauc_. Pat man reiz gadījās, jo neapskatījos, ka spriegumu slēgs nepareizā pozīcijā.

----------


## salvador

grūti spriest jo aparāts ir manā īpašumā tikai pāris mēnešus un kas ticis ar viņu darīts pirmstam var tikai minēt nujā vispār nemaz neaizdomajos tieši tā ja puse no primārā ir svilusi tad kāds būs sajaucis spriegumus.

----------


## Canis lupus

Es,puika būdams,laukos dzīvodams,vakaros tīšām pārspraudu drošinātāju uz 127v, ap plk. 23 spraudu atpakaļ uz 220,citādi aparāts knapi čūkstēja tērauda elektrības līnijas galā.

----------


## huligan2

> uztaisi varbut kadu bildi un iemet seit , es jau atceros kads vins izskatas, 
> nuja laikam tas tievas dratis netureja slodzi kad kada lampa nobeidzas un nosvila , vismaz man izskatas kautkas uz to pusi, jo puse no primara tinuma bij degusi neizskaidrojamu iemeslu del.


 Re, kur bildes. Par piederību Strelai vari nešaubīties, jo noņēmu no šasijas.

----------


## Didzis

Nedomāju, ka ir vērts baigi iespringt ar trafiņa pārtīšanu. īpaši vēl tāda, kuram nav karkasa. Tas ir baigais čakars. Ja šausmīgi gribās to krievu brīnumu atdzīvināt, tad varu piedāvāt pie manis  parakties pa divām kartupeļu kastēm ar dažādiem transformātoriem. Domāju, ka ko stipri līdzīgu izdosies atrast.

----------


## Waldis

_īpaši vēl tāda, kuram nav karkasa. Tas ir baigais čakars._ 

Tad izvīlē jaunu karkasiņu. _Čakars_ pazūd kā caurums kad apēd baranku - nupat vēl tepat bija, un nu vairs nekur nav!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Waldi, Tu runā kā pagaājušajā gadsimtā, kad ar lobziku zāģēja getinaksu. Tagad karkasus transformātoriem griež ar lāzeru vai CNC. Tas gan nesamazina čakari, jo vajadzīgs precīzs rasējums un jātiek pie atticīga darbagalda. Tapēc es piedāvāju piemeklēt citu trafu. Visi tie lampiniekiem bija ''vienādāki'' un 20V šurp, turp anodā ir pilnīgi pofig, ka tik kvēle 6,3V.

----------


## Waldis

_Tagad karkasus transformātoriem griež ar lāzeru vai CNC. Tas gan nesamazina čakari, jo vajadzīgs precīzs rasējums un jātiek pie atticīga darbagalda._

Nu redzi - tad jau man badanāve VĒL nedraud!  ::  Esmu redzējis, kā ar datoru zīmē detaļas tādam karkasam, kā lazers viņas švelpdams izgriež, nēģeris dziedādams saliek kopā, un cik smuks tas karkas izskatās. Tikai viens BET! Lazers ar nēģeri pie datora kļūst vareni tad, ja tos karkasus vajag 100tk pa mēnesi! A ja pietiek ar vienu, man ar vīli sanāk ātrāk.

----------


## Didzis

Nu tur var pastrīdēties. Ja roka piešauta, tad uz datora uzzīmēt rasējumu ir daudz ātrāk kā ar zīmuli uz papīra. Ar lobziku zāģejot jau arī jāuzrasē karkass. Cita lieta, ne katram lāzergriezējs stāv pieliekamajā uz plauktiņa. Nezinu, es tādā lampinieka barošanas trafā neredzu nekā unikāla, lai to pārtītu. Simtreiz vieglāk citu trafiņu piemeklēt. Tīt ir jēga izejas transformātorus, bet tas jau cits stāsts.

----------


## Tārps

ja tik kastē atrod centra puļķi, ja ne, tad uztaisa 10 min.. Sānu borti nav obligāti nepieciešami, ne zāģēti, ne vīlēti . Pietiek ar plānu kartonu.
Kā to visu dabū kopā un saliek serdi - firmas noslēpums.

----------


## Didzis

Jā, bet tad nav pa smuko. Smujs karkass ir no brūna getinaksa un salikas kopā tā, ka nevajag ne līmi, ne izolenti.

----------


## Waldis

_Nezinu, es tādā lampinieka barošanas trafā neredzu nekā unikāla, lai to pārtītu. Simtreiz vieglāk citu trafiņu piemeklēt._

Tas ūnikums parasti nav pats trafiņš, bet tā vieta, kurai tas jāpieskrūvē, lai kautcik jēdzīgi turas un izskatās. Un tad izrādās, ka nav Tavās banānu kastēs NEVIENA tāda, kurš tai vietai cmuki piestāv... :: 
...nupat kļuvu par laimīgo УС-9 http://www.radionic.ru/node/665 īpašnieku. Esot noskrūvēts kolhoza kukuruzņikam. Aparāts kā jauns, nu bet tas baroklītis!!! Pilots ar kalēju visu nakti pūlējušies, uz rīta pusi trafu ar drāti piesējuši! Trafam dzelži kā Rigondai102, miera strāva 200mA! ...pats rādžiņš tērē ~40W... Kā tu nezāģēsi un netīsi?!

_Jā, bet tad nav pa smuko. Smujs karkass ir no brūna getinaksa_

Nav TIK traki, cmuki sanāk arī bezkarkasa. Bet tikai tad, ja dzelžu logā vadiem vietas kārtīgi pietiek. Paskaties Latvijās, Saktās un Dzintaros.

...UPS! vecums nenāk viens... Skaties Latvijā! http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rl_l/latwija22.jpg vai Luksos http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rl_l/ljuks16.jpg izrādās, RRRneskopojās uz vismaz elektrokartona karkasu, VEF bija tie taupīgie.

----------


## salvador

nu pārtit es tiešam neko šeit negrasos , šis konkrētais aparāts manuprāt  nav to vērts un esmu jau tinis izejniekus pirmstam , baigi nekārojas to  darbu kaut arī sis nav izejnieks toties gabarīts ir pamazs un drāts  tieva kas tikai sarežģī problēmu ar tīsanu ar rokām.

nevar jau īsti saprast no bildēm hooligan? ir tas trafs dedzis vai nav vai vesels?

----------


## Waldis

šis konkrētais aparāts manuprāt  nav to vērts 

Nesaki vis! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Strela-Voron...3D272206185079
Nupat nesen man vienam plezīram tādu ievajadzējās, tak piedāvājums sākās ar 150 naudiņām, beigās pa 50 knapi pierunāju  ::

----------


## huligan2

nevar jau īsti saprast no bildēm hooligan? ir tas trafs dedzis vai nav vai vesels?

Pats tak prasīji: uztaisi varbut kadu bildi un iemet seit , es jau atceros kads vins izskatas,

Un es arī jau teicu, ka:Atradu to transformatoru. Izskatās tāds diezgan cietis (pasvilis). 
Pats īsti nezini, ko gribi!

----------


## salvador

nuja nevaig jau riet, es vienkārši biju piemirsis to daļu kur tu izteicies ka ir svilis.
nu neko lai dzīvo tas radio pa stūri varbut kādu dien kautkas uzpeldēs , ja arī ne nu kada starpība drosvien.  ::

----------


## huligan2

> nuja nevaig jau riet, es vienkārši biju piemirsis to daļu kur tu izteicies ka ir svilis.
> nu neko lai dzīvo tas radio pa stūri varbut kādu dien kautkas uzpeldēs , ja arī ne nu kada starpība drosvien.


 Lai Tev veicas!  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu nezinu, 200 naudiņas par šito krievu mēslu, tur galvai jābūt traumētai. Lai gan Ebay ne tādus brīnumus var ieraudzīt. Es par velti vienu tādu sūdu negribēju ņemt. Beigās noliku blakus mūsu Saktai, Dzintaram, Rīga10 un Festivālam, lai varētu parādīt, cik krievu radiorūpniecība bija atpalikusi. No krievu tā laika lampu radiouztvērējiem tikai radiotranslācijai domātie bija labi. Sadzīvei nekā laba neražoja. Pirms kara, kad VEF zēla un plauka, krievi vispār paši sadzīvesvēl radio nemācēja uztaisīt.
Ja par bezkarkasa transformātoru tīšanu, tad rūpnieciski, uz attiecīga darbagalda, nebija nekādas problēmas uztīt. Pie lielražošanas tāds trafs deva ekonomiju, jo nevajadzēja presi un nebija jāmaksā strādniekiem par karkasa presēšanu.  No rokas bez karkasa, apčakarēsies vada galus nostiprinā un kam to vajag.

----------


## Waldis

_Nu nezinu, 200 naudiņas par šito krievu mēslu, tur galvai jābūt traumētai._

Jocīgi jau tas izskatās, bet tiem bagātajiem Buratino, kuri viņus krāj, ir citi kritēriji. 1956.g Philips ar 3 lampiņām un karbolīta kastē mēdz būt vēl dārgāks!
_
noliku blakus mūsu Saktai, Dzintaram, Rīga10 un Festivālam, lai varētu parādīt, cik krievu radiorūpniecība bija atpalikusi. 


_Vai tad TIK traki? re, kur vesels saits ar to, cik atpalikusi: http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/ 

_Pirms kara, kad VEF zēla un plauka, krievi vispār paši sadzīvesvēl radio nemācēja uztaisīt._

Mācēja jau, mācēja! http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l/9n4.html Un mācījās. No jeņķiem. Godīgi, ar visām licencēm. 1937.g inženieris Mjasjedovs aizbrauca uz Ameriku, un atgriezās mājās ar šitādu kašteli padusē - http://radionostalgia.club/Articles/...y/USP/USP.html Samācījies bija rādžiņus lodēt. Tai kurpju kastē ir Rīga10 ieskrūvēta!

----------


## sasasa

Skaros tos vecos rādžiņus un pat neticās, ka tādā akmens laikmeta līmenī viss bijis. 100 gadi pat nav pagāju§i (1940.g. rādžiņš), kas patiesībā ir neaptverami īss laika sprīdis, ja paskatās, cik ilgi cilvēks uz zemes. Fantastiski. Reizēm mēģinu iztēloties, kādā līmenī varētu būt tehnika pēc 500 gadiem, ja šādā progresijā attīstīsies, bet to ir nereāli aptvert.

----------


## Waldis

Ja nav slinkums, vari pavērties arī, kas bija pirms 1940.g http://retrolib.narod.ru/mag_rf.html Rādio izgudroja ~1895. gadā, un viņš tā lēnām attīstījās. Kautkas nesaprotams sāka notikt 80.gados, un pēc tam sākās galīgs vājprāC... Točno, jāsāk ticēt, ka jeņķi kādu lidojošo šķīvīti ir nobliezuši un mītniekus padarījuši runīgus. Pirmais kalkurators parādījās +/- 70.g, Sinklers 80.g, IBM 90.g, bet kas šodien darās!!!
Kāreiz man fizikas učuks uz pirkstiem rādīja - ja visa cilvēces vēsture ir debesškrāpis, tad mūsu senči uguni uzšķilt iemācījās apmēram trešdaļu no auKšas, bet elektrību atklāja sēžot uz jumta. :: 

_Reizēm mēģinu iztēloties, kādā līmenī varētu būt tehnika pēc 500 gadiem, ja šādā progresijā attīstīsies, bet to ir nereāli aptvert._ 

Manuprāt, grūti spriest ir par nākamajiem 15 gadiem, bet par 50 jau bail pat domāt!!

----------


## sasasa

Un kādj bija izmēri tiem pirmajiem "kalkulatoriem"  ::   portatīvs kalkulators ledusskapja izmērā  :: 
Interesanti paskatīties vecās fantastikas filmas. Tas kas toreiz likās pilnīgi neiespējams izdomājums, šodien jau ir realitāte un pat ikdiena. Interesanti, ka kopējās tendences bieži vien pārsteidzoši precīzi tika paredzētas/izfantazētas.
Es par to citreiz aizdomājos - dzīvoja, dzīvoja cilvēki tūstošu tūkstošiem gadus un neko neizdomāja, un te pēkšņi 100+ gadu laikā pēkšņi baigie gudrinieki palika...  Kautkas tur nav īsti tīrs. Pat ja pieņem faktu, ka mēs neesam pirmā civilizācija uz zemes.

----------


## Didzis

Waldi, nu nebija neviena nopietna sadzīves radio krieviem. Tauta tika ''barota'' ar radiotranslācijas palīdzību, jo to varēja kontrolēt. Jā, pirms paša kara krievi sāka ražot radiouztvērējus, bet tie bija amerikāņu modeļi un arī lampas bija amerikāņu. Aizbrauca viens krievu žīds pie otra krievu žīda, kurš dzīvoja Amērikā un bija RCA firmas šefs un sarunāja lietas. Amīšiem tai laikā bija krīze un bizness uzvarēja politiku. Ja krieviem nebūtu pārdota lampu izgatavošanas tehnoloģija ar visām iekārtām, tad tur vispār nekā nebūtu. Krieviem nenoliedzami ir daudz ģeniālu izgudrotāju, bet viss vienmēr tiek taisīts militārām vajadzībām. Par cilvēku vajadzībām tur visiem vadoņiem ir bijis poh**. Tagad ir precīzi tāpat un sadzīves tehnika vispār netiek ražota. Viss tikai un vienīgi importa. Tāpat bija arī cara laikā.  Komunistu laikos, sadzīves tehnikai, masveidā tika zgtas rietumu tehnoloģijas un  putekļusūcēji, ledusskapji, kafijas dzirnaviņas, veļmašinas, u.t.t. bija rietumu brendu kopijas.
Ja runa par tehnikas straujo attīstību, tad mani vienmēr ir pārsteigusi Vācija otrā pasaules kara laikā. Tur radās tik daudz tehnoloģiju un izgudrojumu, kurus mēs vēl tagad izmantojam.

----------


## Elfs

Nu tam lēcienam trakajam pamatā ir elektrisko parādību atklāšana...un tikai.
Patreiz kādus gadus 30 progresa nav nekāda neskaitot miniaturizāciju.
Audio sfērā ir tikai regress...  ::

----------


## Waldis

_Waldi, nu nebija neviena nopietna sadzīves radio krieviem._

Didzi, nu tak noauj acis! Tu nevari ciest krievus vēl šodien, mana nevarēšana izbeidzās 20 gadus atpakaļ... ::  bet, ja par rādžiņiem - kas tad krieviem _nebija_ tāds, kas mums *bija*? Te ir mūsu kulta VEFiņš http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l_/wef_m517.html un te analoģisks krievu pieclampiņš http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l/6n25.html Kas viņiem ir katram savādāks? Abiem jutība ~200mkV... Labi, pagrābstīsimies plauktu augstāk - VEF Luksiņš http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l_/wef_m1357.html un pretī sovjetu 10H15 http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l/10n15.html Abiem ~50mkV Kurš ta kuram ko te nospēra? Un bija arī šāds - http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l/13n1.html kuram ķeskas no tā ļotenes sīča http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/prper/usp.html izskrāpētas. ar jutību over 5 -10mkV!! Nu kas Tev vēl pietrūkst?

----------


## Waldis

_Patreiz kādus gadus 30 progresa nav nekāda neskaitot miniaturizāciju._

A datori? No Felixa toreiz līdz IBM 2GHz?

_Audio sfērā ir tikai regress..._

Vai tad Festivāla, Saktas un Simfonijas skaļruņi tomēr bija labāki par tiem, kas iekš S-90?! ...un par bezskābekļa varu, bezsvina lodalvu, Blekbastona kondensatoriem un vienvirziena tīkla auklām toreiz neviens pat dzirdējis nebija!!  ::

----------


## sasasa

> Ja runa par tehnikas straujo attīstību, tad mani vienmēr ir pārsteigusi Vācija otrā pasaules kara laikā. Tur radās tik daudz tehnoloģiju un izgudrojumu, kurus mēs vēl tagad izmantojam.


 Un kas finansēja Vācijas tehnologijas un izgudrojumus. Vai tik tā nebija ta pati Amerika un Anglija? Un kāds bija Vācijas markas kurss 20-to gadu vidū. Reāli pat aptvert to nav iespējams kā vispār tāds cipars iespējams.
_ November 1923, the US dollar was worth 4,210,500,000,000 German marks_

----------


## AndrisZ

> vienvirziena tīkla auklām toreiz neviens pat dzirdējis nebija!!


 Tā jau svēta lieta! Tāpat kā riepās iepumpēt vasaras gaisu ar zemeņu smaržu.  ::

----------


## Elfs

Nu un kas tad tajos datoros shirpotreba evolucionē ??
Multimēdija iespējas manuprāt un viss

----------


## Waldis

_Tā jau svēta lieta! Tāpat kā riepās iepumpēt vasaras gaisu ar zemeņu smaržu._

Tev viegli smieties! ...piestrādāju es par radioamatieri... Saimnieks iedeva šefti - salodēt divus HI FI stiprekļus, tādus maaziņus, uz GU-48  ::  Jutām jau, ka pasūtītājs ir santīmpisējs, nu, bet ka ŠITIK!!
Karoče - viss jau gatavs, atliek pielikt tīkla auklas. No pasūtītāja kabeļa. Ņemu to kabeli, salieku dubulti, lai redz, kur vidus, pārkniebju, pie tiem galiem, kas rokā, pielieku dakšas, otriem tās mammas, kas stumjas stipreklī, un eju mazgāt rokas. Atnāk kunde, viss tā ''so skripam'' notiek... Un tad tas āzis ieraudzīja, ka tīkla auklām tas, kas tur fabrikā virsū sadrukāts, ir katrai uz citu pusi!!!  ::  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Uz pareizajiem vadiem ir bultiņas - strāvai tak ir virziens, kas jāievēro!

----------


## Didzis

Waldi, Tu salīdzini pirmskara VEFu un pēckara krievu brīnumu. Pēc kara krievi paņēma visu ko varēja no okupētajām teritorijām. Tai skaitā VEF izstrādājumus. Nākošais ir pirmskara amerikāņu kopija, bet militārā tehnika nav sadzīvei domāta. Lai gan lielākā daļa armijas rāciju un uztvērēju arī bija nospiesti no rietumu prototipiem. Es kolekcijā speciāli turu tādu tehniku, kur atšķiras tikai uzraksti angļu un krievu mēlē. 
Par to mīlestību pret krievu varām tev Waldi gan taisnība. Tā ir milzīga stautas traģēdija. Tik daudz izgudrotāju un talantīgu cilvēku, bet tējkannu paši uzražot nevar. 
Ja par tehnikas attīstību, tad to mazināšanu un mazināšanu sāk ierobežot cilvēka pirkstu lielums un acu gaišums. Veiktspēja datoriem  vairs tik strauji neattīstās, bet klaviatūra vispār nav mainījusies. Domāju, ka apstāsies pilnīgi bezjēdzīgā elektronikas bāšana autiņos. Jau līdz piecām lamda zondēm aizkonstruējušies, bet dūmi kā nāk tā nāk pa izpūtēju. Audiolietās attīstās reliģiskā audiofīlija, kura aiziiet savu bezjēdzīgo ceļu. Otrs virziens ir lētās plastmasas tumbiņas- skan un pofig kā. Trešais ir ja tā varētu teikt uzlabots vecais Hi Fi ceļš un tur viss kārtība.

----------


## sasasa

> Un tad tas āzis ieraudzīja, ka tīkla auklām tas, kas tur fabrikā virsū sadrukāts, ir katrai uz citu pusi!!!


 un kur problēma pārskrūvēt otrādi?
Man ir bijis jautrāk - gadus 25 atpakal, kad strādāju celtniecībā klients auroja ka durvis esot ieliktas ar kājām gaisā. Nesamaksāja un rupji izdzina mūs uz ielas, lai gan neko muļķīgāku nevarēja izdomāt - durvis ta bija ar pusapaļu pildiņu aukšdaļā, ko nu nekādi nevar uz leju ielikt. Cilvēks vienkarši negribēja maksāt un pateica pirmo, kas ienāca galvā. Tev drošvien līdzīgs tipiņs.
Starp citu - tas bija klients, no šefs čomiem - bijušais klasesbiedrs. Šefs pēc tam pats nelaimīgs bija, ka ar viņu sasējies.

----------


## Waldis

_                            Waldi, Tu salīdzini pirmskara VEFu un pēckara krievu brīnumu._ 

Didzi, visas tās krievu ''katedrāles'' (9H-4, 10H-15, 13H-1) no http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/ ir pirmskara aparāti! 6H-25 gan 45. gada, tāpat, kā VEFSuper M557

_un kur problēma pārskrūvēt otrādi?_

Kabelis bija sapists uz mūžu, kad elektrība tam otrajā galā iespruka!! :: 

_Nākošais ir pirmskara amerikāņu kopija, bet militārā tehnika nav sadzīvei domāta._

УС-П nav kopija! Es taču rakstīju, kā krievu konstruktors brauca uz Ameriku mācīties. Cik tur uzrasēja krievs pats, un cik jeņķu skolotāji - par to vēsture klusē. УС-9 http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/prper/us9.html  gan ir tas pats vecais, labais BC348, novilkts līdz pat skrūvēm ar collīgo vītni.

...un vispā...   VEFā pirms kara mazsērijā ražotais US-4 arī kautkā ļoti atgādina HRO-5  ::

----------


## Zigis

> un kur problēma pārskrūvēt otrādi?
>  Cilvēks vienkarši negribēja maksāt un pateica pirmo, kas ienāca galvā. Tev drošvien līdzīgs tipiņs.


 Šoreiz laikam nē, vadu virzienam esot MILZĪGA nozīme dažās religijās un spriežot pēc pasūtītā stiprekļa, pasūtītājs kā reizi pieder šīm aprindām.
Ja apgriež tīkla vadu otrādi katram kanālam, sagriežās visādas fāzes, mūzika kļūst pilnīgi nebaudāma, audiofīls aiziet pa fāzi. Tas pats notiek, ja vienā kanālā apgriež otrādi kaut vienu rezistoru, it seviški "kritiskās" vietās.
Neticiet man, pameklējiet 90' gadu krievu "klass A" žurnālus, vai tamlīdzīgi, gan jau arī mūsdienās kaut kur tiek turpinats malt to pašu.

----------


## Didzis

Waldi, Tu tak pats devi norādi http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l/9n4.html
http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l/13n1.html
была использована техническая документация фирмы ''RCA'' 
создан на базе американского приёмника RCA Victor-810T4
Tur no krievu konstruktoru darba nav ne miņas. Nu nebija krieviem, pirms kara, savu radiouztvērēju un pēc kara arī nē. Krievi prot tikai ar tanku iebraukt svešā zemē un atņemt tehnoloģijas. Viss VEF un Radiotehnika stādāja priekš lielā okupanta. 
Ja runa par kopēšanu, tad Radiotehnikā tādas tadīcijas bija no ulmaņlaikiem. Kaut vai radioaparāta Festivāls skaļruņi un UIV bloks nospiesti no Saba freiburg automatik. Jāatdzīst, ka RRR konstruktori uztaisīja labāku aparātu par prototipu. VEFā tādas tradīcijas nebija un taisīja savas konstrukcijas.

----------


## sasasa

Bet tur jau tā fiška, ka nav jēgas kautko gudrot, ja vari paskatīties, kā citi to dara. Ja vēl izdodas uzlabot, tad vispār ideāli. Ražo ne jau izklaides pēc, bet lai nopelnītu. Tas nozīmē ar pēc iespējas zemākām izmaksām palaist ražošanā. Bet izgudrošana ĻOTI dārgi izmaksā. Raxtot kodu arī šad tad iekopē fragmentus, no kāda cita jau gatava, un tas ir tikai normāli.

----------


## Didzis

Diez vai  konstruktoriem, kuru idejas nozog, tas šķiet normāli. Normāli ir samaksāt par kāda cita darbu. Krievi piedzina pilnu Eiropu ar saviem tankiem, pagrieza stobrus uz rietumiem un zaga idejas uz nebēdu. Nu jā, eksportēt tādu zagto tehniku gan nevarēja un tiklīdz nobruka komunistu vara, tā sadzīves tehnikas ražošana izbeidzās.

----------


## sasasa

Reizēm tā robeža starp zagšanu un noskatīšanu ir stipri izplūdusi. Viena lieta nozagt tehnoloģiju pilnībā un uztaisīt lētu repliku, bet pavisam citam pasmelties ideju un izmantot sava projektā.

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, Tupoļevs "pasmēlās ideju" un tapa "Konkordskij" (TU-144).

----------


## Didzis

Ko tur runāt par radioaparātu un tējkannu kopēšanu, Pat kosmiskais Buran bija tāds pats kā amerikāņu Space Shuttle. Nemaz nerunājot par pirmo ātombumbu. Tupa kopēšana neattīsta zinātni, inženieru domāšanu un visu laiku veicina atpalicību valsts mērogā.

----------


## Waldis

_Jā, Tupoļevs "pasmēlās ideju" un tapa "Konkordskij" (TU-144)._ 

Nuu... te strīdās vēl šodien, kuram tā ideja bijusi par metru garāka. ::  Vot, kad Tupoļevs ieraudzīja B-29, tas pārvērtās par TU-4 līdz pēdejai naglai. Tas esot saucies ''метод обратной разработки'' https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%D1%83-4

_была использована техническая документация фирмы ''RCA'' _ _создан на базе американского приёмника RCA Victor-810T4_

Didzi, Tu tā neuzmanīgi lasi. No ''Victor''a bija novilkta greznā, monstrozā kaste. Starp citu, pirms kara šis teoloģiskais stils ir bijis ļoti modē, un tā ir izskatijusies liela daļa aparātu, tikai - 3.klase naglota no zārku dēļiem, 1, bijusi lakota, bet auKstākā finierēta ar polisandru.  ::  Es runāju par šasiju, uz kuras bija saskrūvēta УС-П komplektācija, tikai krietni svabadāk. A par to УС-П visa pasaule vēl šodien brīnās - tur tak kurpju kastē ir iestūkāts 8 lampīgs 1. klases visu viļņu superhets. Un *Amerikā NAV atrasts prototips*, no kura krievs to būt varējis nokopēt!!

----------


## Waldis

_ Krievi prot tikai ar tanku iebraukt svešā zemē un atņemt tehnoloģijas._

Značit - krievi prot konstruēt un būvēt ļoti ekselentus tankus. Arī liela māksla!!  ::  ::

----------


## Didzis

Waldi, tas УС-П tak bija militārs aparāts un ne priekš parastiem cilvēkiem domāts. Es runāju par tējkannām un sadzīves radioaparātiem. Nē, nu samovars un krievu krāsns ir pašu krievu izgudrojums, bet viss pārejais nācis no rietumiem. Militārā rūpniecība, tā cita lieta. Kad iebāzīs tevi šaraškā, tad ne tādas vien lietas izdomāsi. Ekselentus tankus būvē žīdi un septiņu dienu karā sašāva krievu tankus kā olu čaumalas. Kas gan jāatdzīst, krieviem to tanku ir milzīgs daudzums un ar to arī Otrā pasaules karā uzvarēja visus vācu Tīģerus un Pantēras. Kā stāsta, stobri jau pārkarsuši un sarkani, bet krievi nāk un nāk.

----------


## Waldis

_Waldi, tas УС-П tak bija militārs aparāts un ne priekš parastiem cilvēkiem domāts_

Es mēģināšu vēlreiz un lēnām. Pirms kara krievi ar jeņķiem sadarbojās. Krievi godīgi pirka licences, un amurikāņi viņiem sūtīja un uzstādīja veselas fabrikas - radio, auto (GAZ-A un GAZ-M ir tie paši Fordi), bet krievu inženieri brauca pāri Lielajam Ūdenim mācīties. Un tā aizbrauca viens Siers 1937.g uz RCA un atgriezās ar УС paraugu padusē. Tie burtiņi У un С nozīmē ne vairāk un ne mazāk, kā Универсальный Супергетеродин, un tā tas arī bija - stūķēja to aparātu ļotenēs, kuģos un autiņos un skrūvēja pie galdiem pasta nodaļās. Par УС-П viņš pārtapa jau pēc kara, un viņam uzradās dvīnis ПР-4П uz mata tāds pats, tikai sūnu zaļā krāsā... Kāds tur vairs militārisms? Ja viņa iekšas uzmontē uz 2x lielākas šasijas un ieskrūvē bāznīcas maketā http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l/pobeda_rl5.jpg un sanāk 13H-1
Tas smieklīgākais - esot meklējuši, un NAV atraduši, konkrēti no kā tas krievs iedvesmojies - NU NEESOT tam RCA nekā tāda aptuveni līdzīga!! Tešām būs vēl pats zīmējis...  :: 

_ Nē, nu samovars un krievu krāsns ir pašu krievu izgudrojums, bet viss pārejais nācis no rietumiem._

Nuu.. saka jau, ka krievam esot VISMAZ TRĪS patenttīras lietas - utu ķemme, samovārs un PPŠ automāts.

_Ja runa par kopēšanu, tad Radiotehnikā tādas tadīcijas bija no ulmaņlaikiem. Kaut vai radioaparāta Festivāls skaļruņi un UIV bloks nospiesti no Saba freiburg automatik. Jāatdzīst, ka RRR konstruktori uztaisīja labāku aparātu par prototipu. ._

Ar to Festivālu arī viss nav vienos vārtos! Ļaudis runā,  http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/00/rp_l/festiwal.htmlka viņš ir izstrādāts iekš НИИРПА Pēterpilī, un sākumā saucies Ļeņingrad. Un mūsu pašu avots http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/sakta/festival.htm arī tikai klusu īd, un nesaka ne jā, ne nē...

_VEFā tādas tradīcijas nebija un taisīja savas konstrukcijas

_A kurš ta no_ National Radio Company_ toHRO-5 nopizģija http://www.cryptomuseum.com/df/hro/ un par US-4 apsauca? http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/VEFold/r_spec/military.htm

----------

